# Is this DTG?! How the heck are they making these shirts/sweatshirts..



## adamchitown (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I don't post here often, but I read the boards frequently. I've been following this great creative clothing brand from Poland called "Aloha from Deer" -- ALOHA FROM DEER - Oficjalny Sklep. They've been passing these photoshop mockups of all-over photographic print shirts and sweatshirts around on the internet.. But, it appears they've been able to actually pull it off pretty successfully.. I can't figure out how they're doing it.. They never really show the backs of the shirts/sweatshirts, which makes me think its DTG. But then I see the elastic banding at the bottoms/wastes/necks/sleeves of the shirts and it looks like its separate.. Are they printing this fabric then cut+sewing the shirts? If so, any insights on how to do this same kind of production here in the U.S.? Who to go to, what to ask for, etc.?

Thanks!!


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Not DTG in my opinion, but I'm no expert.
I think the material has been printed/manufactured that way before it was cut and sewn together.
They're obviously being technical with their templates to make sure that the pattern matches when sewn up.
Just my opinion


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I agree its doubtful they used a DTG machine for the printing. It was definitely printed before the garment was sewn together.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Dye sublimation. Print to roll. Cut and sew after.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I would say it's all over screen printing.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Pretty sure that Randy's got it right. Looking at the seams close up would confirm if it's dye sub or print to roll. You would not be able to DTG or overall sublimate like this and get it flat for seam to seam. Belt printing would leave dot gain and smudge in the seam areas.

If you look at the sweat that's being worn, you see that the seams do not meet as well as the first picture. That one could have beed photoshopped.


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

I was going to say sublimation too. I've seen shirts with this concept at our Wal-mart. Granted it's no where near as stylish, it has hamburgers all over it, but still the same concept.


----------



## adamchitown (Jan 18, 2012)

spiderx1 said:


> Dye sublimation. Print to roll. Cut and sew after.


Thanks Spiderx1,

After some research, I'm convinced you hit it on the head here.. Now my next question is, *how are they doing dye sub + cut and sew for so cheap?* They're only asking $45 USD for the crewneck sweatshirt once you convert to USD, and they don't appear to be doing high volume as most of their items are completely sold out.

I would love to get into this form of shirt design, I have so many ideas that I think would translate really well to it. Any one have any ballpark figures for getting shirts like this made? Shop recommendations?


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Checkout Colorado Timberline. Also DA Guide on TSF can probably direct u to some equipment people if u want to try it for yourself.


----------



## rictic (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a look on youtube Im not sure if I am allowed to put a link in. They dye sublimate items all over and that is possibly how it is done. there are videos where one company uses a machine that does front and back at one time and another where another machine does one side at a time. search for *Full Coverage Tee Printing System* and you should get some videos.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

You can post a link. You just cannot self promote. 
Thanks


----------



## rictic (Aug 22, 2012)

full cover tshirt
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYmsb_mfsIw&feature=related[/media]
Imprinting a fleece
[media] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBrsLROZ7ho&feature=relmfu[/media]

Top and bottom sub
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QX_jEyhFnJY&feature=related[/media]


----------



## BeeM 05 (Oct 13, 2009)

i would also agree with dye-sub. i am unfamiliar with the "print to roll" method.....?


----------



## adamchitown (Jan 18, 2012)

BeeM 05 said:


> i would also agree with dye-sub. i am unfamiliar with the "print to roll" method.....?


The process he's referring to here is printing to a roll of uncut fabric, then cutting and sewing the fabric following a careful pattern that is lined up with the print to produce the appearance of a continuous print over the entire garment.

Very clever..


----------



## garmentjet (Sep 27, 2012)

The sewing is the key process



adamchitown said:


> The process he's referring to here is printing to a roll of uncut fabric, then cutting and sewing the fabric following a careful pattern that is lined up with the print to produce the appearance of a continuous print over the entire garment.
> 
> Very clever..


----------



## engelbrecht94 (May 15, 2013)

They are soooo AWESOME! Anyways, bought one of these. They are from USA and is very great quality. Try and check them out. Better quality than the Aloha From Deer stuff 

Champagne And Advils » Trend: All over print tee’s


----------

